# Gold! I have questions and need advice



## jasmine11 (20 March 2015)

So I have been doing some research on gold but there are still some questions I need answered. I want to collect scrap gold (from circuit boards etc) and jewellery. I want to melt it down into pure 999.9 bullion. Obviously I'll have a hard time selling the gold if I melt it myself. So how do I get someone to melt and assay it without them taking most of the profit. Also can I use 9ct, 14ct etc to make a bullion? Basically once I accumulate the gold, how do I go from A to B??


----------



## burglar (20 March 2015)

*Re: Gold!! I have questions and need advice.*



jasmine11 said:


> ... I want to melt it down into pure 999.9 bullion ...




Hi jas,
Welcome to ASF

There is  a gold thread where the goldbugs hang out.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2366&page=559&p=863565#post863565


----------

